# Was anyone virgin before they got pregnant?



## Gee123

Just wondering if anyone else was virgin before they got pregnant. We and OH had sex once altho i was on the pill, a week later Lucas had been conceived! My mum also had the same thing happen, we must be extremely fertile! :haha:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Hahah I was one the pill too!
But not a virgin.. Me and OH had been sleeping together for about 17 months before baby was concieved :flower:
xx


----------



## amygwen

Holy crap! No - but it happened for you fast!


----------



## Bexxx

Omg, you were on the pill and it was your fist time? That baby is meant to be :haha:


----------



## Gee123

amygwen said:


> Holy crap! No - but it happened for you fast!

:haha: I know i couldn't believe it!


----------



## Amber4

Nope, I wasn't :) had been with OH a year already!


----------



## Gee123

Bexxx said:


> Omg, you were on the pill and it was your fist time? That baby is meant to be :haha:

 :rofl: Yeah, i've always said that it must fate. Also another reason why i didn't get an abortion cause i thought i should give him a life :flower:


----------



## Gee123

Amber4 said:


> Nope, I wasn't :) had been with OH a year already!

I was with mine for 3 years before we decided to have sex! :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Gee123 said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Nope, I wasn't :) had been with OH a year already!
> 
> I was with mine for 3 years before we decided to have sex! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol!! 3 years! wow. I wasn't so good :devil: haha. That's crazy you got pregnant first time on the pill. You're a baby making machine :)


----------



## erinlena

With my first LO the first rime I ever had sex I conceived her. I was like I must be the most unlicky person in the world lol but mow im so glad it happened.


----------



## Gee123

Amber4 said:


> Gee123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Nope, I wasn't :) had been with OH a year already!
> 
> I was with mine for 3 years before we decided to have sex! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!! 3 years! wow. I wasn't so good :devil: haha. That's crazy you got pregnant first time on the pill. *You're a baby making machine *:)Click to expand...

:rofl:
Yeah we were only 13 when we first met and we decided to wait to have sex for a few years and probably for good reason! :haha: I bet you didn't even use contraception! :-0


----------



## Shansam

*I wasnt
But i lost my virginity to my OH 

I dont know how to word this..but 
Ive always wonderd about your situation though.. would that mean your vagina would be tighter during birth because you hadnt had a lot of sex before *


----------



## Amber4

Gee123 said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Nope, I wasn't :) had been with OH a year already!
> 
> I was with mine for 3 years before we decided to have sex! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!! 3 years! wow. I wasn't so good :devil: haha. That's crazy you got pregnant first time on the pill. *You're a baby making machine *:)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Yeah we were only 13 when we first met and we decided to wait to have sex for a few years and probably for good reason! :haha: I bet you didn't even use contraception! :-0Click to expand...

Lol :thumbup: good on you guys for waiting! It's a good job you did really :haha: Well, my baby was planned, so it's a bit different. I was on the pill and it made me feel crap, so stopped taking and decided we would see what happens. 4 months later I was pregnant :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Oh my goodness! Not me! We lost our virginity to each other but didn't start NTNP until we were together a little over a year! That's one special baby! :lol:

And good for you for waiting! I was barely with my DH for 2 months before I caved and rattled his bones! Bad Shannon! :rofl:


----------



## ashleypauline

see guyss this is gunna make me look like the whore of the forum haha...I was with the baby's dad a month and a half. We had sex once, with a condom. a week later i felt super weird but pushed it off saying it was in my head and i looked up online when i ovulated, just in case. We had sex the 17th and i ovulated the 18th -__- haha i will now take my place as the whore of the forum haha =]


----------



## trinaestella

lmao that happened to my mum when she had my brother. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

You're not a whore, Ashley. :hugs:


----------



## ashleypauline

x__amour said:


> You're not a whore, Ashley. :hugs:

haha i love you Shannon :hugs: (it might be baby brain but i feel really dumb because i wrote shannon then like double guessed myself) haha


----------



## we can't wait

:haha: I'm similar to Shannon. I've only ever slept with DH, but he and I had only been together for about 2.5 months before :sex:. 

We'd been together for 2.5 years by the time we conceived, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Amber4

x__amour said:


> Oh my goodness! Not me! We lost our virginity to each other but didn't start NTNP until we were together a little over a year! That's one special baby! :lol:
> 
> And good for you for waiting! I was barely with my DH for 2 months before I caved and rattled his bones! Bad Shannon! :rofl:

:flasher: I know it's man, but that's all I can think of after you saying that :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

ashleypauline said:


> see guyss this is gunna make me look like the whore of the forum haha...I was with the baby's dad a month and a half. We had sex once, with a condom. a week later i felt super weird but pushed it off saying it was in my head and i looked up online when i ovulated, just in case. We had sex the 17th and i ovulated the 18th -__- haha i will now take my place as the whore of the forum haha =]

I can do one better! My first baby, Kennley, whom I lost in 1st tri, was conceived with my Ex "V", we split because I lost the baby, couldn't cope. Olivia was conceived with my ex "U", we split cause he was abusive. My last baby, Angel, whom I also lost in 1st tri, was conceived with my ex "C", we split because of the loss. So all in all I've had three pregnancies with three different men. :dohh:


----------



## ashleypauline

Croc-O-Dile said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> see guyss this is gunna make me look like the whore of the forum haha...I was with the baby's dad a month and a half. We had sex once, with a condom. a week later i felt super weird but pushed it off saying it was in my head and i looked up online when i ovulated, just in case. We had sex the 17th and i ovulated the 18th -__- haha i will now take my place as the whore of the forum haha =]
> 
> I can do one better! My first baby, Kennley, whom I lost in 1st tri, was conceived with my Ex "V", we split because I lost the baby, couldn't cope. Olivia was conceived with my ex "U", we split cause he was abusive. My last baby, Angel, whom I also lost in 1st tri, was conceived with my ex "C", we split because of the loss. So all in all I've had three pregnancies with three different men. :dohh:Click to expand...

aww its okayy!! just join me on the whore side :thumbup: we love new members! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

According to my ex best friend, I'm a whore. Perhaps I shall join. :smug:


----------



## ashleypauline

Please do!!! haha i am about to put in my signature "the whores of BnB" with our names hahaha


----------



## Desi's_lost

Croc-O-Dile said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> see guyss this is gunna make me look like the whore of the forum haha...I was with the baby's dad a month and a half. We had sex once, with a condom. a week later i felt super weird but pushed it off saying it was in my head and i looked up online when i ovulated, just in case. We had sex the 17th and i ovulated the 18th -__- haha i will now take my place as the whore of the forum haha =]
> 
> I can do one better! My first baby, Kennley, whom I lost in 1st tri, was conceived with my Ex "V", we split because I lost the baby, couldn't cope. Olivia was conceived with my ex "U", we split cause he was abusive. My last baby, Angel, whom I also lost in 1st tri, was conceived with my ex "C", we split because of the loss. So all in all I've had three pregnancies with three different men. :dohh:Click to expand...

I call second after you! I wanted to get pregnant with my ex "R" but that didnt happen even though he managed to get everyone else pregnant! I did get pregnant with ex "Z" though, I guess the universe just likes to play games as he ran like the wind where as R stayed there for both the girls he knocked up.


----------



## ashleypauline

you are welcomed to join the whores alsooo if you feel you belong haha


----------



## x__amour

Whatwhatupthebuttbigsluts! :sex:


----------



## Shansam

ashleypauline said:


> see guyss this is gunna make me look like the whore of the forum haha...I was with the baby's dad a month and a half. We had sex once, with a condom. a week later i felt super weird but pushed it off saying it was in my head and i looked up online when i ovulated, just in case. We had sex the 17th and i ovulated the 18th -__- haha i will now take my place as the whore of the forum haha =]

*Thats weird...
Because you seem to have made 3 threads in the Long term trying to conceieve forum,months ago. and have delete all of the content in them *:wacko:


----------



## ashleypauline

Shansam said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> see guyss this is gunna make me look like the whore of the forum haha...I was with the baby's dad a month and a half. We had sex once, with a condom. a week later i felt super weird but pushed it off saying it was in my head and i looked up online when i ovulated, just in case. We had sex the 17th and i ovulated the 18th -__- haha i will now take my place as the whore of the forum haha =]
> 
> *Thats weird...
> Because you seem to have made 3 threads in the Long term trying to conceieve forum,months ago. and have delete all of the content in them *:wacko:Click to expand...

because right before i was with my childs father, i had been dating my ex "R" for 3 years. and for 2 of those years we tried to get pregnant with only 2 miscarriages to show for it. I was talking about infertility with those ladies seeing as i had trouble getting pregnant with "R" but then when it happened so quick with "E" i basically thought it was because "R" use to smoke so much weed and it lowers sperm count and i believe in the past he also did some hardcore drugs which effects how good his sperm is....i just feel like a bigger whore now haha


----------



## trinaestella

Shansam said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> see guyss this is gunna make me look like the whore of the forum haha...I was with the baby's dad a month and a half. We had sex once, with a condom. a week later i felt super weird but pushed it off saying it was in my head and i looked up online when i ovulated, just in case. We had sex the 17th and i ovulated the 18th -__- haha i will now take my place as the whore of the forum haha =]
> 
> *Thats weird...
> Because you seem to have made 3 threads in the Long term trying to conceieve forum,months ago. and have delete all of the content in them *:wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

ashleypauline said:


> you are welcomed to join the whores alsooo if you feel you belong haha

Haha I'm a hoe as me and OH slept together before we were together :dohh:
I couldnt even be as good as Shannon to wait before I wanted to jump his bones :rofl:
And he wasnt my first which makes me feel bad.. Gotta kiss a lota frogs and all that lol!

And I my FIL has ACTUALLY AGREED to let me stop over OH's tonight.. So I'm cracking out the good underwear :blush: lmao! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## ashleypauline

x__amour said:


> Whatwhatupthebuttbigsluts! :sex:

bahahaha :haha:


----------



## ashleypauline

Nade..Tadpole said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> you are welcomed to join the whores alsooo if you feel you belong haha
> 
> Haha I'm a hoe as me and OH slept together before we were together :dohh:
> I couldnt even be as good as Shannon to wait before I wanted to jump his bones :rofl:
> And he wasnt my first which makes me feel bad.. Gotta kiss a lota frogs and all that lol!
> 
> And I my FIL has ACTUALLY AGREED to let me stop over OH's tonight.. So I'm cracking out the good underwear :blush: lmao! :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

lmaoooooo welcome to the club :flower:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

ashleypauline said:


> *because right before i was with my childs father, i had been dating my ex "R" for 3 years*. ....*i just feel like a bigger whore now haha*

3YEARS!! Ashley you Hoe-Bag!!! :rofl:


----------



## ashleypauline

Nade..Tadpole said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> *because right before i was with my childs father, i had been dating my ex "R" for 3 years*. ....*i just feel like a bigger whore now haha*
> 
> 3YEARS!! Ashley you Hoe-Bag!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

bahahaha i knowww!!! such a hoee...before "r" there were other guys though...hahaha oh jeez like you said, lots of frogs to kiss right? :rofl:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

ashleypauline said:


> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> *because right before i was with my childs father, i had been dating my ex "R" for 3 years*. ....*i just feel like a bigger whore now haha*
> 
> 3YEARS!! Ashley you Hoe-Bag!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> bahahaha i knowww!!! such a hoee...before "r" there were other guys though...hahaha oh jeez like you said, lots of frogs to kiss right? :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha Oh god yes!! There have been a few frogs for me and a few toads!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## ashleypauline

hahaha oh jeez!! i must agree, same for me!


----------



## rainbows_x

I'll join the whore club! Me and OH tarted sleeping together in May '09, concieved July '09 whilst on the pill, started dating August '09, miscarriage September '09. I became pregnant again November '09 from NTNP first month. Also became pregnant last month whilst on a differemnt pill, had a chemical. Now we are TTC, hope I'm still as fertile :lol:

Oh, and I lost my virginity 6 years ago to my best friend at the time, had around 8 more sexual partners. OH wins though, he had at least 100 sexual partners before me, I tamed him :smug:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

rainbows_x said:


> I'll join the whore club! Me and OH tarted sleeping together in May '09, concieved July '09 whilst on the pill, started dating August '09, miscarriage September '09. I became pregnant again November '09 from NTNP first month. Also became pregnant last month whilst on a differemnt pill, had a chemical. Now we are TTC, hope I'm still as fertile :lol:
> 
> *Oh, and I lost my virginity 6 years ago to my best friend at the time, had around 8 more sexual partners. OH wins though, he had at least 100 sexual partners before me, I tamed him* :smug:

Haha I tamed my OH too.. Now he's just a sex pest towards me lol :dohh:
Not sure on numbers but he's deffo in double figures!! 
He slept with me and then got drunk on a camping holiday and slept with another girl and I still persued him :dohh:
He must be something special! He's a good boy now though :smug:

xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:rofl: I won't even say how many partners I've had....mostly out of shame, cause a lot of them are gay! :dohh:
Yeah, I'm a fag hag, what can I say? :smug:

Woo! bigbuttsluts!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Haha I went out with a lad Lewis for 3 months.. No sex as I asked him openly if he was gay because he has more foundation than me..!!
I broke up with him and 3 weeks later his relationship status was "In a relationship with Adam..." 
Wohoo for GayDars!! lol 
xx


----------



## Kaisma

Nade..Tadpole said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> you are welcomed to join the whores alsooo if you feel you belong haha
> 
> Haha I'm a hoe as me and OH slept together before we were together :dohh:
> I couldnt even be as good as Shannon to wait before I wanted to jump his bones :rofl:
> And he wasnt my first which makes me feel bad.. Gotta kiss a lota frogs and all that lol!
> 
> And I my FIL has ACTUALLY AGREED to let me stop over OH's tonight.. So I'm cracking out the good underwear :blush: lmao! :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Me and OH slept together before we were together too. Although we knew each other and knew we gonna end up together. And he's not my first either. I lost my virginity to my ex who I was over 2 years with. 
Anyways I got pregnant with my OH after 5 months being together.


----------



## ashleypauline

haha welcome everyone to the big butt sluts club =]


----------



## Shansam

ashleypauline said:


> haha welcome everyone to the big butt sluts club =]

*No thankyou!
Ive had 1 Sexual partner who is my OH
Maybe you guys should make a seperate thread for these things .*


----------



## trinaestella

allow this nastiness on a pregnancy website, sorry.


----------



## ashleypauline

Shansam said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> haha welcome everyone to the big butt sluts club =]
> 
> *No thankyou!
> Ive had 1 Sexual partner who is my OH
> Maybe you guys should make a seperate thread for these things .*Click to expand...

haha i didnt mean you loveeee. i meant the girls who were talking about it =].


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Shansam said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> haha welcome everyone to the big butt sluts club =]
> 
> *No thankyou!
> Ive had 1 Sexual partner who is my OH
> Maybe you guys should make a seperate thread for these things .*Click to expand...

It was a joke - We're not actually sluts :coffee:
We dont sleep around lol. We were just joking that we've had more than one sexual partener OR have not waited as long till jumping into bed with our FOB..

Like I said.. It's all a joke.. I'd never call myself a slut or a hoe in a serious way.. None of us are that self-loathing lol x


----------



## qwerry

I was not a virgin before i got pregnant :blush:.
I had sex with one guy before i had sex with my OH but i was with the guy for a year or so, but i only waited like 3 weeks into me and OH's relationship to get my freak on :sex::haha: but i didn't get pregnant until a year and a half into our relationship:kiss:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

trinaestella said:


> allow this nastiness on a pregnancy website, sorry.

Oh lighten up. We're not actually sluts. And if you think this is bad, don't ever go into GS. I see more phallic looking vegetables in there than anywhere else! :haha:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Croc-O-Dile said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> allow this nastiness on a pregnancy website, sorry.
> 
> Oh lighten up. We're not actually sluts. And if you think this is bad, don't ever go into GS. I see more phallic looking vegetables in there than anywhere else! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## nicolefx

God I would have died if that me - but way to go you OP, you sound like your gona be a great mum :flower:. I've been with OH for about 2 and a half years officially and I lost my virginity to him about 4/5 months into the relationship, I was 16 :). xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> allow this nastiness on a pregnancy website, sorry.
> 
> Oh lighten up. We're not actually sluts. And if you think this is bad, don't ever go into GS. I see more phallic looking vegetables in there than anywhere else! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

The worst part is, I'm serious! :rofl:
Nah, I love my GS girls though, they tell it like it is. :thumbup:


----------



## ashleypauline

haha i love you girlsss <3


----------



## Shansam

nicolefx said:


> God I would have died if that me - but way to go you OP, you sound like your gona be a great mum :flower:. I've been with OH for about 2 and a half years officially and I lost my virginity to him about 4/5 months into the relationship, I was 16 :). xxx

Awwwww:thumbup:
You remind me of myself.
I have been with oh for about 2 and a half years and lost my virgnity to him 7months into the relationship. I was 15 :lol:


----------



## x__amour

No one's actually sluts. I agree with Ally. GS is a very open place. ;)


----------



## trinaestella

lol what's GS?


----------



## JessicaAnne

I wanna join the whore club :rofl: 
The first time me and OH got "freaky" :haha: we didn't emerge from the bedroom for 3 days except for food... My gosh them days have gone :rofl:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

trinaestella said:


> lol what's GS?

Girly Sanctuary
You have to request access :thumbup:


----------



## trinaestella

Croc-O-Dile said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> lol what's GS?
> 
> Girly Sanctuary
> You have to request access :thumbup:Click to expand...

oh might have to check it out then lool


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

JessicaAnne said:


> I wanna join the whore club :rofl:
> The first time me and OH got "freaky" :haha: we didn't emerge from the bedroom for 3 days except for food... My gosh them days have gone :rofl:

:rofl: That sounds like my ex V and I. We lived together and well....you know how it is! :blush::haha:


----------



## Shansam

Croc-O-Dile said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> lol what's GS?
> 
> Girly Sanctuary
> You have to request access :thumbup:Click to expand...

Do you have to have certain things to be eligable to go in there? like certain amounts of posts and stuff:shrug:


----------



## ashleypauline

JessicaAnne said:


> I wanna join the whore club :rofl:
> The first time me and OH got "freaky" :haha: we didn't emerge from the bedroom for 3 days except for food... My gosh them days have gone :rofl:

welcomeee =]


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Shansam said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> lol what's GS?
> 
> Girly Sanctuary
> You have to request access :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have to have certain things to be eligable to go in there? like certain amounts of posts and stuff:shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah, you have to have 100+ posts and be a member for 1 calendar month. :thumbup:


----------



## ashleypauline

Shansam said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> lol what's GS?
> 
> Girly Sanctuary
> You have to request access :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have to have certain things to be eligable to go in there? like certain amounts of posts and stuff:shrug:Click to expand...

you have to be a member for at least 3 months and have at least 100 posts i believe


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

ashleypauline said:


> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> lol what's GS?
> 
> Girly Sanctuary
> You have to request access :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have to have certain things to be eligable to go in there? like certain amounts of posts and stuff:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> you have to be a member for at least 3 months and have at least 100 posts i believeClick to expand...

That's what I thought too! I originally wrote 3 but when I checked it says 1. Maybe they lowered it? :shrug:


----------



## Shansam

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> lol what's GS?
> 
> Girly Sanctuary
> You have to request access :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have to have certain things to be eligable to go in there? like certain amounts of posts and stuff:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you have to have 100+ posts and be a member for 1 calendar month. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ohh right. yeah thanks :thumbup:
Ohh and they ask for a reason why :?8-[.


----------



## ashleypauline

Croc-O-Dile said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> lol what's GS?
> 
> Girly Sanctuary
> You have to request access :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have to have certain things to be eligable to go in there? like certain amounts of posts and stuff:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> you have to be a member for at least 3 months and have at least 100 posts i believeClick to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought too! I originally wrote 3 but when I checked it says 1. Maybe they lowered it? :shrug:Click to expand...

idk maybe? i just requested access though. hopefully they let me in haha. i was waiting 3 months haha


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

ashleypauline said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> lol what's GS?
> 
> Girly Sanctuary
> You have to request access :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have to have certain things to be eligable to go in there? like certain amounts of posts and stuff:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> you have to be a member for at least 3 months and have at least 100 posts i believeClick to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought too! I originally wrote 3 but when I checked it says 1. Maybe they lowered it? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> idk maybe? i just requested access though. hopefully they let me in haha. i was waiting 3 months hahaClick to expand...

Where do you request? x


----------



## ashleypauline

Nade..Tadpole said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> lol what's GS?
> 
> Girly Sanctuary
> You have to request access :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have to have certain things to be eligable to go in there? like certain amounts of posts and stuff:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> you have to be a member for at least 3 months and have at least 100 posts i believeClick to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought too! I originally wrote 3 but when I checked it says 1. Maybe they lowered it? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> idk maybe? i just requested access though. hopefully they let me in haha. i was waiting 3 months hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Where do you request? xClick to expand...

go down to the bottom of the forums page and it will say "Girls Sanctuary" and then it says request access =]


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Yeh I found it.. not sure what to put as my reason aha!
xx


----------



## jemmie1994

my contribution to the whore part of the forum i met OH on 3rd Feb for first time we'd be texting about a week and on the 4th he came round and we had sexytime hehe :blush: we were using condoms at first be we hated them so gave up never got round to getting anything else we'd been together 5 months when we concieved LO tho :)


----------



## Elizax

Sorry girls but I think the biggest hoe is right here :haha:
I slept with 4 of my good friends, one was a girl and yes it was a very different experience but not as enjoyable as penis :thumbup:
Then I got with my first 'real' BF we had sex a lot then I got bored and he got fat and lazy, then I met his best friend who is the FOB here and damn we were like animals.
We have sex now, but were not together. We both know it's no strings attached, we can't help that we love sex and are great in bed :haha:

ETA: This really looks so bad when I read it back hehe


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Shansam said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> lol what's GS?
> 
> Girly Sanctuary
> You have to request access :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have to have certain things to be eligable to go in there? like certain amounts of posts and stuff:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you have to have 100+ posts and be a member for 1 calendar month. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh right. yeah thanks :thumbup:
> Ohh and they ask for a reason why :?8-[.Click to expand...

My reason was "Cause I'm a lady, that's why!" (quoting the Aristocats :haha:)


----------



## ashleypauline

jemmie1994 said:


> my contribution to the whore part of the forum i met OH on 3rd Feb for first time we'd be texting about a week and on the 4th he came round and we had sexytime hehe :blush: we were using condoms at first be we hated them so gave up never got round to getting anything else we'd been together 5 months when we concieved LO tho :)

welcome to the big butt sluts club =]


----------



## ashleypauline

Elizax said:


> Sorry girls but I think the biggest hoe is right here :haha:
> I slept with 4 of my good friends, one was a girl and yes it was a very different experience but not as enjoyable as penis :thumbup:
> Then I got with my first 'real' BF we had sex a lot then I got bored and he got fat and lazy, then I met his best friend who is the FOB here and damn we were like animals.
> We have sex now, but were not together. We both know it's no strings attached, we can't help that we love sex and are great in bed :haha:
> 
> ETA: This really looks so bad when I read it back hehe

bahaha its okayy we still love you!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Elizax said:


> Sorry girls but I think the biggest hoe is right here :haha:
> I slept with 4 of my good friends, one was a girl and yes it was a very different experience but not as enjoyable as penis :thumbup:
> Then I got with my first 'real' BF we had sex a lot then I got bored and he got fat and lazy, then I met his best friend who is the FOB here and damn we were like animals.
> We have sex now, but were not together. We both know it's no strings attached, we can't help that we love sex and are great in bed :haha:

:rofl: is that what "FOB involved" means? You're genitals are still dating?


----------



## Elizax

Croc-O-Dile said:


> :rofl: is that what "FOB involved" means? You're genitals are still dating?

I guess if that's how you want to read it from now on :haha:


----------



## ashleypauline

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Elizax said:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls but I think the biggest hoe is right here :haha:
> I slept with 4 of my good friends, one was a girl and yes it was a very different experience but not as enjoyable as penis :thumbup:
> Then I got with my first 'real' BF we had sex a lot then I got bored and he got fat and lazy, then I met his best friend who is the FOB here and damn we were like animals.
> We have sex now, but were not together. We both know it's no strings attached, we can't help that we love sex and are great in bed :haha:
> 
> :rofl: is that what "FOB involved" means? You're genitals are still dating?Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: sorry but this was hysterical!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Nope .. two extremely regrettable experiences before FOB/OH :haha:


----------



## Elizax

I sound like I have no self respect at all but the experimenting was in the past and FOB is amazing in bed and well 'endowed' how can I stop! :haha:


----------



## MrsStutler

Nah, but my OH is the only one I've ever slept with. We had 5 years of trying to avoid getting pregnant first, then 8 months off of b/c and one awesome church couples getaway and BAM! Baby Roxas is on the way:haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

MrsStutler said:


> Nah, but my OH is the only one I've ever slept with. We had 5 years of trying to avoid getting pregnant first, then 8 months off of b/c and one awesome church couples getaway and BAM! Baby Roxas is on the way:haha:

You got pregnant on a church getaway? :rofl:


----------



## Elizax

Croc-O-Dile said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Nah, but my OH is the only one I've ever slept with. We had 5 years of trying to avoid getting pregnant first, then 8 months off of b/c and one awesome church couples getaway and BAM! Baby Roxas is on the way:haha:
> 
> You got pregnant on a church getaway? :rofl:Click to expand...

He/she might be born with a halo :haha:


----------



## jemmie1994

Elizax said:


> I sound like I have no self respect at all but the experimenting was in the past and FOB is amazing in bed and well 'endowed' how can I stop! :haha:

fair play to you girl! :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Elizax said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Nah, but my OH is the only one I've ever slept with. We had 5 years of trying to avoid getting pregnant first, then 8 months off of b/c and one awesome church couples getaway and BAM! Baby Roxas is on the way:haha:
> 
> You got pregnant on a church getaway? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> He/she might be born with a halo :haha:Click to expand...

Maybe it's because I'm not big into church, or maybe it's because I've never been on a church getaway. But I picture like, bible sermons or something and then these two playing hooky to make some baby Roxas. :dohh:


----------



## Elizax

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Maybe it's because I'm not big into church, or maybe it's because I've never been on a church getaway. But I picture like, bible sermons or something and then these two playing hooky to make some baby Roxas. :dohh:

It just makes me thing of a man dressed up as a bondage vicar and a woman dressed as a naughty nun, doing the nooky in a confessional box while midnight mass is in progress :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Elizax said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm not big into church, or maybe it's because I've never been on a church getaway. But I picture like, bible sermons or something and then these two playing hooky to make some baby Roxas. :dohh:
> 
> It just makes me thing of a man dressed up as a bondage vicar and a woman dressed as a naughty nun, doing the nooky in a confessional box while midnight mass is in progress :haha:Click to expand...

Damn girl! What kind of freaky shit are you in? :winkwink: :rofl:

And wait...there's midnight mass? :wacko:


----------



## ashleypauline

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Elizax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm not big into church, or maybe it's because I've never been on a church getaway. But I picture like, bible sermons or something and then these two playing hooky to make some baby Roxas. :dohh:
> 
> It just makes me thing of a man dressed up as a bondage vicar and a woman dressed as a naughty nun, doing the nooky in a confessional box while midnight mass is in progress :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn girl! What kind of freaky shit are you in? :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> And wait...there's midnight mass? :wacko:Click to expand...

hahaha dont forget, her and FOB are still sex addicts, lets not get into all their freaky shit, maybe she did that last night :rofl: lovee you!! haha and yeahh there are midnight masses sometimes


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

ashleypauline said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm not big into church, or maybe it's because I've never been on a church getaway. But I picture like, bible sermons or something and then these two playing hooky to make some baby Roxas. :dohh:
> 
> It just makes me thing of a man dressed up as a bondage vicar and a woman dressed as a naughty nun, doing the nooky in a confessional box while midnight mass is in progress :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn girl! What kind of freaky shit are you in? :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> And wait...there's midnight mass? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha dont forget, her and FOB are still sex addicts, lets not get into all their freaky shit, maybe she did that last night :rofl: lovee you!! haha and yeahh there are midnight masses sometimesClick to expand...

I went to catholic school for a whole year and never knew about midnight mass!


----------



## Campbell

I was a virgin with my boyfriend. Then I got pregnant after 3 months of having sex. :blush:


----------



## ashleypauline

Croc-O-Dile said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm not big into church, or maybe it's because I've never been on a church getaway. But I picture like, bible sermons or something and then these two playing hooky to make some baby Roxas. :dohh:
> 
> It just makes me thing of a man dressed up as a bondage vicar and a woman dressed as a naughty nun, doing the nooky in a confessional box while midnight mass is in progress :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn girl! What kind of freaky shit are you in? :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> And wait...there's midnight mass? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha dont forget, her and FOB are still sex addicts, lets not get into all their freaky shit, maybe she did that last night :rofl: lovee you!! haha and yeahh there are midnight masses sometimesClick to expand...
> 
> I went to catholic school for a whole year and never knew about midnight mass!Click to expand...

haha i went to an all girls catholic high school. talk about torture. i hate girls. especially when we all seemed to get out period at the same time :dohh:


----------



## Natali

Oooh I feel so whorey -.- ... I was with my ex 'H' for nearly 2 years and got pregnant 5 weeks after we broke up with 'J' .. who I'd only met 4 days before :blush: 

We're so excited to become parents now though, and we're really close now too :) Soooo no, I wasn't a virgin before I got pregnant :haha:


----------



## Elizax

ashleypauline said:


> hahaha dont forget, her and FOB are still sex addicts, lets not get into all their freaky shit, maybe she did that last night :rofl: lovee you!! haha and yeahh there are midnight masses sometimes

Freaky shit alright :winkwink:
Just kidding, I don't know I just had that image :haha:


----------



## ashleypauline

Elizax said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> hahaha dont forget, her and FOB are still sex addicts, lets not get into all their freaky shit, maybe she did that last night :rofl: lovee you!! haha and yeahh there are midnight masses sometimes
> 
> Freaky shit alright :winkwink:
> Just kidding, I don't know I just had that image :haha:Click to expand...

haha it was def funny


----------



## caramelKSSxx

Omg, super kudos to you for waiting 3 years, holy shiz.. I waited about half a year with my first bf but with OH I was on him within 4hrs of our first date...and he was my manager at work :blush: :haha:


----------



## lilosmum

I so wish I was a virgin when I had Lil or at least OH being my first but between boozeie nights out and a scum bag for a bf who slept aroundI got through a few to many. But me and OH always say that despite having made love to others we have only ever been in love with each other! Although we never really knew each other brilliantly before we had sex numerous times got pregnat rowed fighted and then got together lol What I find the funniest is my mum thought I was a Virgin until I told her I was pregnant! I feel kinda bad for thant.


----------



## Elizax

caramelKSSxx said:


> Omg, super kudos to you for waiting 3 years, holy shiz.. I waited about half a year with my first bf but with OH I was on him within 4hrs of our first date...*and he was my manager at work *:blush: :haha:

oo kinky! My dream is to have a GORGEOUS boss who likes to get nakey and freaky :haha:


----------



## mommie2be

I'll take my rightful place in this BnBwhoreclub, I slept with my OH before we got together... when he had a girlfriend, and I also met my OH through my ex. ;)


----------



## michele06

Lol I had been best friends with my ex "b" for about a yr then we got together and had sex hahaha:) Oh and the whole time we were best friends I was dating "c"! Well me and my "b" broke up in January after a LONG two year abusive/rough/not true relationship and I stopped taking birth control, thinking I wouldnt have sex, then started sleeping with "e"!! I was with him for about 3 months, NEVER GOT PREGNANT AND WASNT ON BIRTH CONTROL/NO CONDOM/NO PULLOUT! we ended things and about a month later, I came home for a weekend, slept with "b" and got freaking pregnant! Now tell me how that happens!

I guess I'll be added to the whore group ;)


----------



## ssamantha

Wow, you girls make me feel like a little goody two shoes! My boyfriend is the only guy I've ever slept with. We were together a year before we had sex. 
The worst thing we ever did was have sex in his car in the parking lot of our Catholic school before class started! Oh, and I'm pregnant now, so regardless of anything, I'm automatically considered a whore.


----------



## michele06

Being pregnant does NOT make you a whore. Many other girls have sex; on birth control or not. Things happen; birth control fails, condoms break. That doesn't make you a whore.


----------



## ssamantha

michele06 said:


> Being pregnant does NOT make you a whore. Many other girls have sex; on birth control or not. Things happen; birth control fails, condoms break. That doesn't make you a whore.

I know it doesn't. It's just what everyone will think.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I think she just meant it in a joking kind of way, kwim? Like, the stigma of being a teenage parent .. everyone's always ignorant, judges us without even knowing us, & thinks we can't keep our legs closed, when in reality that's not the case at all ... :flower:


----------



## ssamantha

AirForceWife7 said:


> I think she just meant it in a joking kind of way, kwim? Like, the stigma of being a teenage parent .. everyone's always ignorant, judges us without even knowing us, & thinks we can't keep our legs closed, when in reality that's not the case at all ... :flower:

Yeah, I didn't mean to say that teen moms/pregnant teens are whores. I just meant that it doesn't matter what I did or did not do or how many people I've slept with. A lot of people will still think I'm a slut.


----------



## AirForceWife7

It's part of what we've all been through! You kind of just have to let them not get to you. Think of it this way: they're a random person who probably doesn't even know you or your story & they're judging you. Obviously if that's all they can think to do with their life, then fuck em! :haha: Only you know who you are & what you are capable of.


----------



## ssamantha

AirForceWife7 said:


> It's part of what we've all been through! You kind of just have to let them not get to you. Think of it this way: they're a random person who probably doesn't even know you or your story & they're judging you. Obviously if that's all they can think to do with their life, then fuck em! :haha: Only you know who you are & what you are capable of.

I know you're right, but it's hard when I think about having to go to school with the same people for the next two years.


----------



## Ashleii15

Lmao.
Well at some point before I conceived I was a virgin.. x3


----------



## caramelKSSxx

Elizax said:


> caramelKSSxx said:
> 
> 
> Omg, super kudos to you for waiting 3 years, holy shiz.. I waited about half a year with my first bf but with OH I was on him within 4hrs of our first date...*and he was my manager at work *:blush: :haha:
> 
> oo kinky! My dream is to have a GORGEOUS boss who likes to get nakey and freaky :haha:Click to expand...

LOL it's weird how it all happened... I knew him for about 7 months and never thought of him as anything but my manager, didn't even know anything about him besides the car he drove, but my ex cheated on me and the day after I found out I asked my now OH if he wanted to go see a movie... Weellll, we sure as hell saw that movie :haha:

We don't work together anymore but ugh it was Sooo awesome having my manager be my boyfriend lol, miss those days...


----------



## jemmie1994

> Oh, and I'm pregnant now, so regardless of anything, I'm automatically considered a whore.

WSS!


----------



## Cassie_x

I waited a year before doing the deed with my ex, the father of my twins. I lost my "V card" haha to him, and the third time we had sex I got pregnant! Lol! I wish Ali's father (my DF) was the first man I'd ever slept with, but hey ho.


----------



## Shaunagh

I wasnt a virgin before I got with OH. But me and OH slept together 3 nights in a after our first time. And we concieved during the second night, but i guess it may have been the sperm from the first night, who knows :haha: And i was on the pill, so its kind like the OP.

.. If that made any sense to anyone?


----------



## abi17

No I wasnt a virgin before I met OH I did lose my virginity to my first love though so I suppose it's not that bad, then I went off the rails when we split up slept with a few guys then met my fiancé and fell in love lol. I was on the pill though and although we are engaged and have been for a year or so was not planning a baby. can I join the group lol? 
:-/


----------



## Gee123

Shansam said:


> *I wasnt
> But i lost my virginity to my OH
> 
> I dont know how to word this..but
> Ive always wonderd about your situation though.. would that mean your vagina would be tighter during birth because you hadnt had a lot of sex before *

:rofl: I don't think it matters, in fact i think the tighter/stronger your pelvic mucsles are then the easier it is to give birth. but i dunno :shrug:


----------



## Elizax

Lol the babys got to come through the cervix too before the vagina :haha:


----------



## ashleypauline

abi17 said:


> No I wasnt a virgin before I met OH I did lose my virginity to my first love though so I suppose it's not that bad, then I went off the rails when we split up slept with a few guys then met my fiancé and fell in love lol. I was on the pill though and although we are engaged and have been for a year or so was not planning a baby. can I join the group lol?
> :-/

all are welcomed!! haha


----------



## KiwiMOM

abi17 said:


> No I wasnt a virgin before I met OH I did lose my virginity to my first love though so I suppose it's not that bad, then I went off the rails when we split up slept with a few guys then met my fiancé and fell in love lol. I was on the pill though and although we are engaged and have been for a year or so was not planning a baby. can I join the group lol?
> :-/

Alright, I'll bite :haha: I was trying to resist temptation on this public forum. I'm not sure if I want to join the club though! I think I like the sound of teen-mom club a lot better then the whore group lol. 

Similar situation to you up there ^^^ (sorry I missed your name :blush:) Except my first love is now my OH and FOB :thumbup: One day when we were about 14 he told me he had no interest in me and didn't talk to me for around 6 months. but after those 6 months we had many flings and finally made things official in January this year.. and conceived our LO on our 6 month anniversary :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

I wasn't a virgin when I fell pregnant but I was a virgin when I met oh, we waited just over a year to do it though as I wanted to make sure he was the right one for me, off topic but its our wedding anniversary today :cloud9:


thats so lovely though! your first time will always be a special time now :flower:


----------



## MrsStutler

Croc-O-Dile said:


> MrsStutler said:
> 
> 
> Nah, but my OH is the only one I've ever slept with. We had 5 years of trying to avoid getting pregnant first, then 8 months off of b/c and one awesome church couples getaway and BAM! Baby Roxas is on the way:haha:
> 
> You got pregnant on a church getaway? :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: yeah, our pastor thinks it is hilarious. They give you a lot of "together time" which everybody knows is code for "have sex time" lol We actually talked to our pastor and wife about having kids and after we announced the pregnancy he said "well I guess you guys figured that out!":blush:


----------



## divershona

i wasn't a virgin when i met OH obviously as i was pregnant with Kaya, wasn't a virgin when i started dating FOB either. 

i think i'd better join the 'whore' club too, because i've been with 10 guys and 3 girls apart from OH ... yeah i had a bit of a rebelious patch :haha:


----------



## ashleypauline

divershona said:


> i wasn't a virgin when i met OH obviously as i was pregnant with Kaya, wasn't a virgin when i started dating FOB either.
> 
> i think i'd better join the 'whore' club too, because i've been with 10 guys and 3 girls apart from OH ... yeah i had a bit of a rebelious patch :haha:

welcomee to our groupppppp <3 haha


----------



## kittycat18

I certainly wasn't a virgin when I met OH :haha: I had my sexual encounters with both males and 1 female. My OH was a virgin when we met in 2009 though. We were only together 2 weeks before we started having sex though :haha: I had a miscarriage in April 2010 but then conceived Lucia in October 2010 and she was born July 2011 :blush: We will be together 3 years on the 19th of February 2012!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Awww, I've only been with DH. I was called a whore though because I got pregnant out of wedlock and I was 19 though :wacko: Oh well :lol:


----------



## AmberS

my mom got pregnant the first time she had ever had sex, and she was on the pill for a year before that for periods!! Its amazing how ineffective the pill can be, but it probably depends on the girl!


----------



## Jill93

I had my first sexual experience not long after my 17th birthday. After I broke up with my first boyfriend I stopped taking the pill for about two months. I started back on the pill two weeks before I became sexually active with my current boyfriend.....obviously two weeks wasn't long enough lol. So I guess you can say I got pregnant on the rebound.


----------



## Burchy314

Nicoleoleole said:


> Awww, I've only been with DH. I was called a whore though because I got pregnant out of wedlock and I was 19 though :wacko: Oh well :lol:

I get called a whore too, but I have only ever been with FOB. Just because I got pregnant at 17, they think I am a whore. I was with him for 2 years before falling pregnant and I was engaged to him :dohh: that makes me a whore haha. Stupid people.


----------



## x__amour

Burchy314 said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> Awww, I've only been with DH. I was called a whore though because I got pregnant out of wedlock and I was 19 though :wacko: Oh well :lol:
> 
> I get called a whore too, but I have only ever been with FOB. Just because I got pregnant at 17, they think I am a whore. I was with him for 2 years before falling pregnant and I was engaged to him :dohh: that makes me a whore haha. Stupid people.Click to expand...

People can be so stupid, damn. Stupid bitch ex friend calling me a whore. Went out of her way to always gossip and bitch about the giant ass slut I was. Yeah, because that makes TONS of sense considering DH and I have only been with each other and we're married now. Yup, Shannon the big 'ol slut. :roll: :dohh:


----------



## emmylou92

I have only been with OH :) we were together a year when we started TTC for Hollie.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

No, we'd been sleeping together for months, but we'd been together nearly five months before we had sex :) 

it just shows how silly it'll be when people judge you for being a teen mother, thinking you're 'irresponsible' when you were taking precautions and it was your first time to someone you'd been with for three years. xx


----------



## babybumpno1

I wasn't a virgin when i became pregnant but I had only been having sex with my bf for 6 months when i became pregnant.

Maddie


----------



## Burchy314

x__amour said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> Awww, I've only been with DH. I was called a whore though because I got pregnant out of wedlock and I was 19 though :wacko: Oh well :lol:
> 
> I get called a whore too, but I have only ever been with FOB. Just because I got pregnant at 17, they think I am a whore. I was with him for 2 years before falling pregnant and I was engaged to him :dohh: that makes me a whore haha. Stupid people.Click to expand...
> 
> People can be so stupid, damn. Stupid bitch ex friend calling me a whore. Went out of her way to always gossip and bitch about the giant ass slut I was. Yeah, because that makes TONS of sense considering DH and I have only been with each other and we're married now. Yup, Shannon the big 'ol slut. :roll: :dohh:Click to expand...

People just love to gossip. It's sad. The only girls I have ever called sluts actually are sluts, like they even say that they are sluts and they dont care lol. Girls think pregnant girsl are whores, guys think pregnant girls are easy :dohh:


----------



## Elizax

I don't understand how having sex with your boyfriend makes you a whore when you're younger, never the less falling pregnant (since it's not like you slept with 10 different people and don't know who the father is) :shrug:
It's a freaking blessing, not whorish. I think they are all just jealous :thumbup:


----------



## newmommy23

well I was no virgin but I did conceive on birth control too! Bubs was meant to be, especially your first time! Geez


----------

